# Certificate from University of Kolkata for Medium of Instruction is English



## perplexed (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello Friends,

My wife is dependent on my PR visa application and she has done her graduation from University of Kolkata. I need a certificate from Universtity/College that states that medium of Instruction for the graduation course was in English for EOI.

Anyone aware of the process to get it issued from Kolkata University? From some unknown sources, I got to know Kolkata University does not provides any such certificate what so ever.

In case university does not gives such certificate, how should we go about it?

TIA


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

one option is to write ielts and get the minimum required scores, which i believe for dependents wont be much..
universities do give this letter, there is not prescribed format...but in our country, it is easier if it can be worked through contacts


----------



## perplexed (Nov 13, 2014)

The college has agreed to give certificate that will have all the required information and details but university does not provides.

Anyone who has experience same in University of Kolkata ?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

i guess letter from the college should be fine..
seniors, please correct me wrong..


----------

